# Easy Boneless / Skinless Chicken Breast Recipes?



## Jill (Sep 13, 2012)

What do you all like to do to fix boneless / skinless chicken breasts? We eat these probably 4-5x a week, but I do not have all that many ideas on how to make them (recipes / directions).

Here are a few of the things I know to do with them that H and I like, but we surely would love some new ideas!

*Asian Chicken*:


Cut the breasts into chunks and coat in either plain cornstarch (my favorite) or egg whites + cornstarch. Let it set 15 or so minutes

Pan "stir fry" that chicken and then add whatever veggies you like (we use frozen), and use a bottle Asian sauce. We really like "World Harbor's" teriyaki

Serve over steamed rice

(this tastes like a Chinese Restaurant dish)


*Parmesan Chicken*:


Mix 2 mayonnaise and 1 part (or 1 part "plus") Parmesan cheese

Spoon that mixture onto your chicken breast halves and top with bread crumbs

Bake for about 20 - 25 minutes on 425 in a baking dish


*Cornflake Chicken*:


Coat chicken breast strips or chunks in a little honey mustard dressing

Coat those with crushed cornflakes using a zipper bag

Bake for about 20 - 25 minutes on 425 using a baking sheet (not dish)


*Crock Pot Chicken*:


Just put the breasts Crockpotckpot with cream of mushroom soup. Add sliced mushrooms (fresh or canned) and frozen peas or other veggies if desired

Cook on low for about 8 hours


That is really pretty much "it" in terms of what I can make with chicken breasts. I've tried oven BBQ, but not thrilled with the results. I could use some help






*What ideas do you all like when it comes to chicken dinner? *


----------



## shorthorsemom (Sep 13, 2012)

I fill a dutch oven type cooker with a decent lid with the rinsed off breasts. I add a can of cream of chicken soup (campbels healthy choice with the heart on the can) and I add some water (about 3/4 to 1 can depending on how much chicken). bake at 325 to 350 for several hours until chicken is very tender. Might have to stir once and to check to see if chicken breasts are falling apart. Take out of oven, shred chicken into the blonde gravy made by the soup with a knife and fork. Make sure you can shred easily, if not, put back in oven for a little longer, should be able to shred easily with a fork or it will taste tough. Add some pepper for flavor. This is terrific, easy and cooks while you are at the barn doing fun stuff. My kids and husband call it "blonde chicken" tastes great with cresent rolls or on a bun. yummy. you will be surprized how soft the chicken gets. You can do the same above but with a barbecue sause of your choice. really gets tender, tastes great. cooks while you are not watching, cant get better than that. You can add this shredded meat to rice or potatoes etc.


----------



## Reignmaker Miniatures (Sep 13, 2012)

I cut chicken breasts into chunks, marinate with 1/2cup olive oil/ 1/2 cup lemon juice (or white wine which is my preference when I have any left over in a bottle - not a common occurrence, we tend to 'kill' the bottle lol) minced garlic/Italian seasoning and pepper to taste for at least a couple of hours (in a pinch I've used Italian dressing for the marinade) then run them onto skewers with whole mushrooms, cherry tomatoes and pepper chunks. These are very nice cooked on the BBQ but I often lay them on a sheet and cook them in the oven. About 30 minutes at 350.


----------



## Sonya (Sep 13, 2012)

Here is an easy enchillada (I don't measure just wing it):

Cut chicken in chunks and fry in a little olive oil in large skillet (spice however you like) with chopped onions...let cool a few mins.

Add shredded cheese and sour cream right in the skillet, mix up.

Spoon into flour tortillas and roll up, place in a casserole dish. Pour enchillada sauce on top (I just use the can sauce)...top with more shredded cheese, cover with foil. Bake 350 until heated through, about 30 mins.


----------



## Sonya (Sep 13, 2012)

Here is another crockpot one, similiar to what Jill posted.

A bag of frozen raw chicken tenders not breaded of course.

2 cans of cream of chicken soup, 1 can of chedder cheese soup.

Throw the frozen chicken in the crock, pour soup on top....cook on low at least 6 hrs (I have done it as long as 12)....it will look like you need to add water but don't....as the chicken thaws it adds the water. I serve over mashed potatoes (the Bob Evans microwaveable)....this is super easy and quick. Note: do not add salt, but I do add pepper. The chicken is so tender it just falls apart, kinda like shreds...since this makes alot and there are only 2 of us, I go ahead and freeze it over top the potatoes in tupperware containers for work.


----------



## Boss Mare (Sep 13, 2012)

Butterfly chicken breasts.. Add frozen broccoli, cream cheese and cheddar cheese. Salt / pepper. Bread crumbs on chicken breasts optional. Place in a pan and bake 350 until done.. I am weird about making sure chicken is done so probably 30-40 minutes. I alway cut into one to make sure.

I too, eat chicken breasts 4-6 times a week.


----------



## Miniv (Sep 13, 2012)

Chicken Cacciatore (sp) (Italian Chicken Stew) .... Serves 3 or 4.

2 Tablespoons Olive Oil

2+ chicken breasts, cut to bit sized pieces

1/2 onion, chopped

1/2 green pepper, chopped

1 cup sliced mushrooms

1 16 oz can diced tomatoes

1 16 oz can tomato sauce

1 tsp garlic powder

1 tsp oregano

1 tsp basil

1/3 cup sherry or red wine

In a large pot, lightly brown chicken with olive oil. Add the onion, green pepper, and seasonings and saute for about 5 minutes. Add mushrooms and saute for another 5 minutes. Add both the diced tomatoes and sauce and simmer for 10 minutes. Add the wine and let simmer for another 5 to 10 minutes.

Serve over cooked pasta of your choice.......Top with parmesan cheese.

(This recipe is my version of one I received from my Italian mother-in-law. My hubster AND my in-laws like it.)


----------



## dixie_belle (Sep 13, 2012)

Take two chicken breasts, place between freezer paper and pound thin. Place both breasts into a rectangular baking dish which has been sprayed with Pam. Season breasts with salt, pepper, garlic powder. Mix one can of cream of chicken and one can of cream of mushroom (although the other day I was out of mushroom soup so I used cheddar cheese soup and it was yummy) in a medium bowl. Spread soup over chicken. Place slices of baby swiss over soup. Make a box of stove top according to the instructions on the box. Spoon over the chicken/soup mixture. Cover with tin foil and bake until chicken is done.....an hour or two at 350.

You talk about good!!!!


----------



## CharlesFamily (Sep 13, 2012)

I'm all about super easy chicken dishes - especially if they can be done in the crockpot! Here was what we are having tomorrow -

Slow Cooker Cheesy Chicken Quesadillas

Ingredients:

4 chicken breasts (I just throw them in frozen)

1 (14 oz) can diced tomatoes, undrained

1 small can chopped green chiles

1 (8 oz) package cream cheese

tortillas

shredded cheddar or cheese blend

2 Tbsps melted butter

Directions:

Spray your slow cooker with a non-stick cooking spray. Place chicken breasts in the slow cooker. Dump in the diced tomatoes, green chiles, and cream cheese. Place the lid on the slow cooker and cook for 6-8 hours on low or 3-4 hours on high. Once the chicken is cooked, take the chicken out and shred. Return chicken to slow cooker (mix it in and it will absorb some of the juices so its not so runny) and keep warm until ready to make quesadillas.

To make quesadillas, heat a skillet over medium heat. Top half of each tortilla with cheese and a scoop of the chicken mixture. Fold the tortilla over and press down. Lightly brush melted butter (or olive oil) on both sides. Cook two filled tortillas at a time (3-4 minutes each, until they are golden brown) turning once. Serve with your favorite salsa, guacamole and sour cream.

Not low fat - but definitely yummy!!

Pinterest is a great place to find TONS of great chicken recipes, especially for the crock pot. Since we have activities every night after work, whether cheerleading practice/football games for my oldest daughter, church or riding lessons for my youngest daughter, I am all about the crock pot!!

Barbara


----------



## Kim~Crayonboxminiatures (Sep 13, 2012)

Really simple: bake in covered dish or crock pot in greek dressing or italian dressing depending on which taste you like better. I love it with greek dressing, slow cooked it marinades, yum! Great with baked potato and steamed veggies.

Teriyaki Chicken: 1/2 cup soy sauce and 1/2 honey in crock pot, can also add 2 Tbs sesame seeds. Place in crock pot, or slow cook in oven in covered dish.

I often throw things together, so I'm not great at sharing recipes. I have an idea of what I like and mix recipes I find on-line, or just add whatever.


----------



## Jill (Sep 14, 2012)

Wow!!! You guys have lots of good ideas!!! I'm going to try one tonight, and probably another this weekend! Thanks a lot!!!!!


----------



## Hosscrazy (Sep 14, 2012)

MiniV - Yours sounds really good! I'll definitely try it!

One of my favorite and easy dishes is Stuffed Chicken Breasts (a healthy AND lower calorie dish)

1/4 cup sun-dried tomato pesto

1 cup baby spinach

1/4 cup (1 ounce) crumbled low fat feta cheese with basil and sun-dried tomatoes

1/4 teaspoon black pepper

1 (14.5-ounce) can diced tomatoes with balsamic vinegar, basil, and olive oil (such as Hunt's), undrained

3 tablespoons chopped pine nuts

4 chicken breasts (skinless & boneless)

Cut the chicken breasts lengthwise and stuff with all of the above ingredients except the diced tomatoes. Close the chicken breasts and cover with the diced tomatoes in a roasting pan. Cover pan (lid or foil) and bake 375 for about 1/2 hour.

It's awesome!

Liz N.


----------



## Jill (Sep 15, 2012)

Liz, that sounds very good, too! Thanks everyone -- now i have more ideas of what to make for chicken dinner


----------



## Boss Mare (Sep 15, 2012)

I also like to buy the Pillsbury pizza crusts / next to the biscuits in the refrigerated section of the grocery store. Following baking instructions on the package. I cut the chicken breasts into small pieces and cook in a pan.. BBQ sauce or some garlic and onion powder, however you like. I use this as a pizza topping. My favorite is white pizza with garlic chicken and spinach (frozen, drained very well).


----------



## Grace67 (Sep 18, 2012)

wow some great recipes here and all seem to keep the chicken breasts tender which is what we love.....going to try some this weekend!


----------



## Sonya (Sep 19, 2012)

Here is another crockpot one....just put it in the crock but have never had it so tonight will be a first for me.

Season 6 breasts with pepper, chili powder and cumin...place in crock sprayed with nonstick cooking spray.

Heat a can of cream of chicken, can of fiesta nacho soup and a cup of salsa until mixed well. Pour soup mixture over chicken...cook on low 6-7 hours. Serve over rice....

Hope its good, can't see why it wouldn't be.


----------



## Jill (Sep 19, 2012)

Yum yum yum



These sound good too, and I feel like I'm ready to eat dinner right now


----------



## Riverrose28 (Sep 21, 2012)

OK, but this is NOT low calorie, it is comfort food! I put my chicken breasts between two sheets of clear plastic wrap and hit with a hammer, gets my frustrations out. Then slice into tenders, I use olive oil to cook them in till tender in a non-stick pan. Then I trasfer them to a baking dish, add a cup of cream of chicken soup, I use cambells, and then add a drained can of mixed veggies. I then get out my bisquike and follow the recipe provided for busciuts. Put the bisquike on top and roast in the oven at 350 till the buiscuit topping is nice and golden brown. YUM YUM!

Nest one is, I prepare the chicken breast the same as above only dip into egg wash, in another bowl I have crushed ritz crackers, I roll the pieces in the cracker mixture and fry using olive oil, no salt, just pepper. You can serve with any side dishes, such as a salad and veggie. Actually since we grow potaoes here I use the same recipe with sliced boiled potatoes and bake in the oven at 350 till brown. I just don't smash them first, I boil them till tender then shock them in ice water before coating with egg wash and ritze crackers. My whole family loves these tators!

Another fatting one, I take left over chicken usually from a roasted one put into large pot, ad garlic, onion, two cups of water, two buillion cubes and bring to slow boil. Add some cut potatoes and cook until potatoes are almost done, but still firm. Mix the buisquike mixture according to directions for dumplings. Spoon the mixture in and cook at slow boil for 10 minutes, then cover and cook 10 more minutes. Men love this stick your ribs, cold day one! You know what they say about the way to a mans heart, well my man is cuddly fluffy and very happy.


----------



## Jill (Sep 21, 2012)

Terry, these sound awesome and comfort foods are my favorite. Wish I could give you a hug right now!


----------



## Riverrose28 (Sep 21, 2012)

Thanks Jill, I'm feeling your love and your hugs! Enjoy your comfort food while you can. You know we may not always agree, and have shown against each other in Harrington, but we know that both of us love our little guys, and if we need each other, the support is always there. Thanks for the hugs, love you sister!


----------



## Jill (Sep 21, 2012)

Terry, I didn't know you and I were in Harrington at the same time, but I would sincerely love to meet you one day




We may be up there next year. I bet when it really comes down to it, we have more in common than not. You are in my thoughts and prayers, and we really are not so far. If there is something we could do to lift the workload, let me know -- [email protected] / 540-854-8510!


----------



## Jill (Sep 25, 2012)

I made this for H and I this evening. It was good and easy!

Preheat oven to 375

*Ingredients**:*


2 chicken breast halves (or one whole)

1 can of cheese soup

1 and 1/3 cup of hot water

3/4 cup of uncooked rice

2 cups frozen veggies (I used broccoli)

Small amount of shredded cheddar cheese (1/4 - 1/2 cup, or to your own tastes)



Mix the soup, water, rice and veggies in a bowl and pour into a casserole dish. Place the chicken on top and cover with an oven safe lid or tin foil.

The recipe I based this on said to bake at 375 for 50 minutes, however, I'd say more like an 1hr 20mins - 1.5 hours, for both the doness of the chicken and the doness of the rice. Probably depends on the thickness of the chicken breast and the sizes of the casserole dish.

10-15 minutes before it's ready to come out, top it with the shredded cheddar cheese and re-cover it.

Good and easy


----------



## Boss Mare (Sep 25, 2012)

Tonight I plan to make homemade baked Mac n cheese with chicken breast chunks baked in. I plan to pre cook the chicken breast chunks though.


----------



## Kathy (Sep 25, 2012)

Ok, I have a question. Love the idea of chicken cooking in the crock pot, but it always comes out really tough, not moist and juicy,. Any suggestions?


----------



## Jill (Oct 8, 2012)

dixie_belle said:


> Take two chicken breasts, place between freezer paper and pound thin. Place both breasts into a rectangular baking dish which has been sprayed with Pam. Season breasts with salt, pepper, garlic powder. Mix one can of cream of chicken and one can of cream of mushroom (although the other day I was out of mushroom soup so I used cheddar cheese soup and it was yummy) in a medium bowl. Spread soup over chicken. Place slices of baby swiss over soup. Make a box of stove top according to the instructions on the box. Spoon over the chicken/soup mixture. Cover with tin foil and bake until chicken is done.....an hour or two at 350.
> 
> You talk about good!!!!


That's just about what's for dinner tonight, and it smells SO good!





ETA, that was YUMMY! We'll be having the left overs of it tomorrow. I think the next time I fix it, I'm going to add some sherry to the soup (I uesed cream of mushroom), and some mushrooms. I may make this for H's ad my "Thanksgiving". My favorite holiday, but we always spend it split between his folks and mine. I make us our own celebration that Friday


----------



## Jill (Oct 8, 2012)

Kathy said:


> Ok, I have a question. Love the idea of chicken cooking in the crock pot, but it always comes out really tough, not moist and juicy,. Any suggestions?


I might have some insight. How many do you cook for? I normally just cook for H and myself, and when I use our big crock pot, I think there's so much hot surphace that it ends up cooking it too much. It works better for me, when I'm doing a smaller amount of chicken, to use a small crock pot.


----------



## jacks'thunder (Oct 9, 2012)

We had chicken last night also! I put butter and olive oil on them, then sprinkled them lightly with Morton Nature's Season's and a small amount of italian bread crumbs. Baked at 375 for an hour. I made mashed potatos and french cut green beans with cheese to go with it! Yummy!!


----------



## Jill (Oct 22, 2012)

So far, I've made the stuffing and chicken casserole several times for H and I and we both like it a lot, I've been using cream of mushroom soup and swiss cheese. Been adding some sherry to the soup and "tossing" the cut up chicken breast in that w/ some mushrooms. Really good





With it being fall and nippy today, I put a crock pot 'o *soup* on this morning. Just cut up some chicken breast, used a few boxes of chicken stock, a large bag of frozen mixed veggies, about 1/2 a bag of frozen corn, a little sherry, onion powder, and parsley flakes. I never measure it so not sure if this will be the best soup ever, but I've made it before and it's good and easy. Today is a "hay getting day" so late dinner and will serve it with some beer bread and tossed salad


----------



## Reignmaker Miniatures (Oct 23, 2012)

Haven't actually read all of the recipes shared here so I apologize if there is one like this already but one of my favorite things to do with chicken breasts (and i admit to having a _lot _of recipes that call for them- they are a freezer staple) is as follows;

Pound skinless/boneless chicken breast flat, about 1/2inch thick +- One breast per person

Dip in a mix of egg and water - I don't measure but about 1/4 cup of water to 2 eggs would be usual, mix thoroughly with a fork

Follow that with a dip into flour mixed with Montreal steak spice (its a premix so I'm not sure if you can get it in the US- contains cracked pepper, garlic, lemon zest and ??)

Fry coated chicken in a non stick pan lightly coated with olive oil.

This cooks in minutes and my family loves it. I try to make extra so we can use the cold leftovers in sandwiches the next day.

I serve it with salad and a vegie, rarely any starch (since we are trying to decrease the starches in our diet and there is already flour on the meat )


----------



## Matt73 (Dec 4, 2012)

Made this last night. It was really simple and really good



.

Soy, Honey, Dijon, Curry marinated chicken breasts....mmmm

http://bakedbree.com/kellys-overnight-chicken#axzz1L1hY9hLJ


----------



## Boss Mare (Dec 4, 2012)

Here's a weird sounding but delicious one, made it the other night..

Cook chicken breast chunks or boil and shred.

Mix 1 can cream of chicken and 1 can cheese in a bowl. Add onions, peppers, tomatoes, etc if you want (I don't).

Spray baking dish with non stick spray.. Add a layer of cheese Doritos crunched up. Layer with the cheese soup mix, chicken and shredded cheese of your choice (Mexican blend, cheddar). Add more shredded cheese and whole Doritos on top. Bake at 350 until golden brown.

Sounds kinda weird, but it's a good cheesey goodness dish. You can top it however you want to customize it or serve with rice and beans.


----------



## Jetiki (Feb 19, 2013)

Chicken and Rice Soup well sort of soup lol

1-2lbs of diced/cubed chicken breasts or chicken tenderloin -- I used about 9 chicken breast tenderloins

1 onion Chopped/diced

2 boxes of uncle bens fast cook long grain and wild rice

To make a super large pot add 2 cups of regular white rice

1 box of Chicken Stock or 2 if making a large pot

2-4 cups of water

Add 2 tablespoons of olive oil to pan

add in onion

let cook until onions are soft

add chicken stock

bring to boil

add chicken

bring back to boil

then

let simmer for about 15 minutes or so

Add rice and seasoning packet ( there is plenty of salt so DO NOT add anymore)

add water

bring back to a boil

then simmer until rice is tender

then serve: took about 30 minutes or so for this recipe. We aren't done with the giant pot of I made 2 days ago. My kids love it they are 7 and 9. I did not cook the chicken before hand I think that might have made it tough.


----------



## Jill (Feb 19, 2013)

I love this thread and have picked up several new favorite recipes here!!!

*SIMPLE OVEN "STIR FRY"*

_This one is so easy, but also so good. You might not ever order Chinese take-out again!_

Ingredients:


1 pound of boneless, skinless chicken (either breasts of thighs) cut into bite sized chunks
1 package of frozen stir-fry veggies, thawed (we like pepper strips and Asian style veggies -- the more veggies, the better, and it's good with onions, peppers, broccoli, carrots, snow peas, corn, etc. -- to your taste)
1 envelope of "Shake 'N Bake" Teriyake or BBQ (again, your preference)
If it's to your taste, this is also good with peanuts or cashews

Steps:


Preheat your oven to 375 degrees
Spray a casserole dish with cooking spray (ie, Pam)
Place fresh or thawed veggies in the bottom of the dish
Put the bit sized raw pieces of chicken into the "Shake 'N Bake" bag and shake it well (you can do this in two sets if you want, by dividing the chicken)
Place coaked chicken into the dish on top of the veggies and if there is any Shake 'N Bake left, sprinkle that over top
Bake at 375 for approximately 30 minutes (depending on your oven, and how large the chicken chunks are)

This goes great over either steamed rice or egg noodles


----------



## Debby - LB (Jun 20, 2014)

*Outback Steakhouse Alice Springs Chicken*

Recipe:
4 boneless skinless chicken breasts, pounded to 1/2 inch thickness

Lowry's Seasoning Salt

6 bacon slices
1/4 cup regular mustard
1/3 cup honey
2 Tbsp. Mayonnaise
2 teaspoons dried onion flakes
1 cup sliced fresh mushrooms

2 cup shredded Colby/Jack cheese
First, Sprinkle and rub the chicken breasts with seasoning salt. Cover and refrigerate for 30 minutes.

While the chicken is in the refrigerator, cook bacon in a large skillet until crisp. Remove bacon and set aside. ***Do not discard grease.***
Saute chicken in the bacon grease for 3 to 5 minutes per side, or until browned. Place chicken in a 9" × 13" casserole dish or pan.
To make the Honey Mustard: In a small bowl, mix the mustard, honey, mayonnaise and dried onion flakes.
Spread some of the Honey Mustard over each piece of chicken, then layer with mushrooms, crumbled bacon, and shredded cheese.
Bake in a 350° oven for 30 minutes, or until cheese is melted and chicken is done.
Serve with the left over Honey Mustard Sauce that you made.

This is GOOD y'all!!


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Jun 22, 2014)

^^^^^ YUM Debby ^^^^^^


----------

